# Holysmoke BBQ Contest in Alma, IL



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2008)

great job!!!  shouldn't take long for Rempe to come by and
say something about karma


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome job guys! Congrats!


----------

